# What gas mileage do you get?



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Just like the title says. What kind of mileage are you all getting?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Up to 36 m.p.g. in a " midsize" 1.8 L
6 spd. Trans.
I get 21 mpg in my truck which i also use to deliver pizza.4 spd. Trans. 2.8 L 4 cyl.
( gas is still cheap for now)

Having catalytic convertors " customized" in my car due to blockage caused by faulty mass airflow sensor delivering rich fuel supply.

$1,000.00 to replace.
$100.00 to " customize".


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

My truck runs right at 16mpg around town, no matter what I do. Much better on the hwy.

Not agreeing with the comment not doing it wrong, though. To make things work for my PT strategy, I’m screening and discriminating pretty hard while anting. Maybe even longhaul every now and then... :whistling:


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

HYUNDAI elantra . Bought it 3 years ago still a great car.
Average 45 on the freeway driving 77 mph cruse . City here meaningless answer we all know 30 ish 
there are a lot of stone chips on the hood front bumper damaged from a parking block . 
Other then that the front seat shows wear from a somebody sitting in it all day everyday. It should easily last 3 more years before i trade it in , knock on wood


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

2000 Honda Insight. The car rewards economic driving style greatly.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Rocking a 2013 BMW X5, gets between 17-20 mpg. May not be great but then again I don't do a lot of short newbs runs either and have my game on Lock so I still run between $20-30 hr. Could be better with a more fuel efficient car, but my compliments and tips show the benefit of said BMW....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> View attachment 478466
> 
> 
> 2000 Honda Insight. The car rewards economic driving style greatly.


Look at all those dashboard lights !

You hit the Jackpot !


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Have a '16 Mazda3, run about 30 mpg. With the drop in gas prices, and getting close to 150k miles, I switched to Ethanol Free gas a 2 months ago. Car was getting "slightly" rough idling, usually hardly noticeable, and a very faint knock. Switching up the gas totally got rid of both of those. And I think also gave me a slight boost to mpg. But, it does run about 30 cents more per gallon. And not sure if it's the ethanol free that helped or the fact it's also a higher octane. Maybe it's both.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> Have a '16 Mazda3, run about 30 mpg. With the drop in gas prices, and getting close to 150k miles, I switched to Ethanol Free gas a 2 months ago. Car was getting "slightly" rough idling, usually hardly noticeable, and a very faint knock. Switching up the gas totally got rid of both of those. And I think also gave me a slight boost to mpg. But, it does run about 30 cents more per gallon. And not sure if it's the ethanol free that helped or the fact it's also a higher octane. Maybe it's both.


That ethanol alcohol attracts WATER to your gas & gas tank.
It Ruins Lawnmowers & outboard motors.
Bad for older cars.
Tax Payers subsidise it for corn farmers to grow .
The corn grown to make ethanol is inedible !
The pollution runoff from synthetic fertilizers destroys the Gulf of Mexico.

Ethanol fuel additive LEAVES A PATH OF DESTRUCTION !

EVERYWHERE IT GOES !


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

BTW, just last week I bought a nice 2013 Ford Fusion Hybrid for $3200 to flip, but with 38+mpg, maybe I should just keep it and add it to my account... 🤔 Then again I'm pretty sure my tip-% would take a nosedive and the mpg would need to pick up the slack. Hmmm...


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Rocking a 2013 BMW X5, gets between 17-20 mpg. May not be great but then again I don't do a lot of short newbs runs either and have my game on Lock so I still run between $20-30 hr. Could be better with a more fuel efficient car, but my compliments and tips show the benefit of said BMW....
> 
> View attachment 478468


First off what levels of Uber does a 7 year old 5-seater BMW SUV even qualify for? &#129315;

Secondly, how much of your pathetic +20% in tips is actually from your 7-year old money pit luxury german SUV?

I drive a 10 year old rusty ford and also get +20% in tips &#129315; but that's nothing compared to the +50-100% that used to be a daily occurrence when I was driving a REAL cab before this Uber shit ever started.



TomTheAnt said:


> BTW, just last week I bought a nice 2013 Ford Fusion Hybrid for $3200 to flip, but with 38+mpg, maybe I should just keep it and add it to my account... &#129300; Then again I'm pretty sure my tip-% would take a nosedive and the mpg would need to pick up the slack. Hmmm...


riders don't tip based on how expensive your car is

first is how CLEAN your car is and if it is well maintained
second how well you do your damn job
third if you make any special connection with them telling jokes/stories/dealing with their bullshit etc

most people don't know shit about cars and aren't going to pay you extra for a luxury car, if they wanted that they would be calling a black/suv to begin with


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

z_z_z_ said:


> riders don't tip based on how expensive your car is
> 
> first is how CLEAN your car is
> second how well you do your damn job
> ...


I know that perfectly well since that's what I do, too. My regular ride is 13-year old pickup truck w/250K miles and people comment on a regular basis how awesome it is. I do not have scientific evidence how any of the tippers tip just because of the vehicle, but my assumption is that quite many do.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Getting about 28-30 real world in my 2009 Corolla. Not bad, but I expected a little better.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> I know that perfectly well since that's what I do, too. My regular ride is 13-year old pickup truck w/250K miles and people comment on a regular basis how awesome it is. I do not have scientific evidence how any of the tippers tip just because of the vehicle, but my assumption is that quite many do.


No they literally do not give a shit about what kind of car you drive, 90% of people know nothing about cars and forget what kind of car it is as soon as they sit down inside. Getting tips because your car is clean and in good condition is not because of your car, it's because of your effort as a driver. Any car can be clean, good looking, and well maintained, that's all on your daily efforts as a driver not because you bought the car that way.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> First off what levels of Uber does a 7 year old 5-seater BMW SUV even qualify for? &#129315;
> 
> Secondly, how much of your pathetic +20% in tips is actually from your 7-year old money pit luxury german SUV?
> 
> ...


Nope the difference is I actually enjoy driving my car all day...

Enjoy your hooptie. As for money pit if you have mechanic skills which I do, and know what regular maintenance is. My car will be on the road long past the day your hooptie finds its way to the local pull a part...

Oh and while we're on the subject I didn't want to brag, but here's a few of my Money pits cash tips I didn't feel like showing off...


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Nope the difference is I actually enjoy driving my car all day...
> 
> Enjoy your hooptie. As for money pit if you have mechanic skills which I do, and know what regular maintenance is. My car will be on the road long past the day your hooptie finds its way to the local pull a part...
> 
> ...


Wow $260 that should be enough to MAYBE buy you ONE new tire on that piece of junk &#129315;

and I can pull cash out of my wallet and take a picture too &#129315;

Let me know when you go home with at least 500 cash in hand after a single day then we can talk


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> Wow $260 that should be enough to MAYBE buy you ONE new tire on that piece of junk &#129315;
> 
> and I can pull cash out of my wallet and take a picture too &#129315;
> 
> Let me know when you go home with at least 500 cash in hand after a single day then we can talk


Sigh....


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Keep taking pictures of your money trying to make yourself feel good... you're going to need it when you waste it all on that junker



Uberguyken said:


> Sigh....


Have fun driving around pax at $0.70 a mile watching the money fly out the window in your 5000 lb "performance" SUV


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

My VW Jetta diesel gets about 45 mpg. When I was using my BMW 535xi was getting about 20-25 mpg...

Both of these vehicles, I like to keep my foot hard on the pedal...

I will undoubtedly agree with @Uberguyken that the BMW drew in way more and much higher tips for sure... those type of pax didn't mind the spirit driving such vehicle could offer...


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> Keep taking pictures of your money trying to make yourself feel good... you're going to need it when you waste it all on that junker
> 
> 
> Have fun driving around pax at $0.70 a mile watching the money fly out the window in your 5000 lb "performance" SUV


Here my friend has something she wants to tell you...


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

And I actually like BMWs, but anyone with half a brain knows the X5 is complete junk, BMW is not a truck or SUV manufacturer they make SEDANS and MOTORCYCLES



Uberguyken said:


> Here my friend has something she wants to tell you...
> 
> View attachment 478511


X5 owner = automatically stupid

Almost as bad as the people who buy the porsche SUVs &#129315;


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> And I actually like BMWs, but anyone with half a brain knows the X5 is complete junk, BMW is not a truck or SUV manufacturer they make SEDANS and MOTORCYCLES
> 
> 
> X5 owner = automatically stupid
> ...


Considering they make 6 different SUVs I'd say your an idiot and have no clue what your talking about... But hey I could be wrong....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

z_z_z_ said:


> Wow $260 that should be enough to MAYBE buy you ONE new tire on that piece of junk &#129315;
> 
> and I can pull cash out of my wallet and take a picture too &#129315;
> 
> Let me know when you go home with at least 500 cash in hand after a single day then we can talk


You
Have Cash
In
Your Wallet ?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Considering they make 6 different SUVs I'd say your an idiot and have no clue what your talking about... But hey I could be wrong....


Which engine do you have in your x5 ken?


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Considering they make 6 different SUVs I'd say your an idiot and have no clue what your talking about... But hey I could be wrong....


And they are all junk &#129315;

Go back to the actual good days of BMW before 2000 when they made GOOD cars not pieces of junk that are mechanically totalled after 10 years and you won't find a single SUV. The X5 was in fact their very first garbage vehicle! &#129315;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

z_z_z_ said:


> And I actually like BMWs, but anyone with half a brain knows the X5 is complete junk, BMW is not a truck or SUV manufacturer they make SEDANS and MOTORCYCLES
> 
> 
> X5 owner = automatically stupid
> ...


Saw one at auction $3,400.
Low miles.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Do you even know what SUV stands for? 🤣 It's SPORS UTILITY VEHICLE they have ALL WHEEL DRIVE because they are supposed to be good OFF ROAD. When was the last time you saw an X5 anywhere besides a walmart parking lot or a junkyard? 🤣


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Which engine do you have in your x5 ken?


3.5 Twin turbo


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Saw one at auction $3,400.
> Low miles.


Because it needs a new motor, transmission, differentials, and all the power windows/locks/radio/sunroof are broken &#129315;


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

z_z_z_ said:


> Do you even know what SUV stands for? &#129315; It's SPORS UTILITY VEHICLE they have ALL WHEEL DRIVE because they are supposed to be good OFF ROAD. When was the last time you saw an X5 anywhere besides a walmart parking lot or a junkyard? &#129315;


I'd like to congratulate you on becoming Number 2 on the ignore list. Just can't debate with an idiot...

Drive your Ford and be proud I'm sure it's resale value would equate to a few tanks of gas POS.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> I'd like to congratulate you on becoming Number 2 on the ignore list. Just can't debate with an idiot...
> 
> Drive your Ford and be proud I'm sure it's resale value would equate to a few tanks of gas POS.


And your X5's resale value &#129315; ?

How about that depreciation? That thing was over $50k 7 years ago and today it's worth $8k &#129315;

So you're only losing $6k per year no big deal &#129315;

The truth hurts Ken, sorry to tell you... you can go back to taking pictures of your money now &#129315;

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/811272469/overview/


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> 3.5 Twin turbo


You should check to see if a jb4 tuner is available for your x5... I had one in my 535xi... massive increase in HP... vehicle would literally pin you to the seat... &#128077;


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

z_z_z_ said:


> No they literally do not give a shit about what kind of car you drive, 90% of people know nothing about cars and forget what kind of car it is as soon as they sit down inside. Getting tips because your car is clean and in good condition is not because of your car, it's because of your effort as a driver. Any car can be clean, good looking, and well maintained, that's all on your daily efforts as a driver not because you bought the car that way.


Jeez... Guess you win teh interwebs today. &#129318;‍♂


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Jeez... Guess you win teh interwebs today. &#129318;‍♂


This is what happens when I get paid $800/week to sit at home and do nothing &#129315;



SinTaxERROR said:


> My VW Jetta diesel gets about 45 mpg. When I was using my BMW 535xi was getting about 20-25 mpg...
> 
> Both of these vehicles, I like to keep my foot hard on the pedal...
> 
> I will undoubtedly agree with @Uberguyken that the BMW drew in way more and much higher tips for sure... those type of pax didn't mind the spirit driving such vehicle could offer...


Because you got tipped 2-3 times by people who liked your BMW doesnt mean anything &#129315; Don't think that's enough to pay for the car &#129315;


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

losiglow said:


> Just like the title says. What kind of mileage are you all getting?


Hey I like your profile picture! Are you switching to a Lexus hybrid? I remember you used to have an Acura? I could be wrong....

My 2004 LS 430 is a gas guzzler. I have done a few times of calculation and it barely reaches the 20 mpg mark as opposed to the factory figures... Other than that, I love how smooth the ride is! You cannot even tell whether the engine is running (except you see things moving past you). The fuel economy in my 2015 is about the same. Sometimes I wonder why they even need a V8... My sister's ES is very impressive averaging 24 mpg!

The car that I have driven with the craziest record is a 2018 Camry averaging 35 mpg (probably unfair comparison because we were having a road trip)!



TomTheAnt said:


> BTW, just last week I bought a nice 2013 Ford Fusion Hybrid for $3200 to flip, but with 38+mpg, maybe I should just keep it and add it to my account... &#129300; Then again I'm pretty sure my tip-% would take a nosedive and the mpg would need to pick up the slack. Hmmm...


Can you buy a 2013 with $3k? How many miles?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Can you buy a 2013 with $3k? How many miles?


Yup. Gotta keep digging to find deals and know how to bargain. :biggrin: And of course it has highish miles: 165K. Miles don't bother me as long as the car I'm looking at otherwise checks out good and the price is right. If I don't decide to keep it and use for RS, I should be able to sell it for about 5 grand, give or take.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> That ethanol alcohol attracts WATER to your gas & gas tank.
> It Ruins Lawnmowers & outboard motors.
> Bad for older cars.
> Tax Payers subsidise it for corn farmers to grow .
> ...


Ethanol decreases the amount of energy you get from gasoline. If the government stopped putting it in, we would all get better MPG's.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> Ethanol decreases the amount of energy you get from gasoline. If the government stopped putting it in, we would all get better MPG's.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

2007 prius= 53.9 mpg mixed driving conditions.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Two vehicles here, Corolla gets like 35 mpg and my Lincoln mkt gets 20 mpg.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey I got pictures too! I need my pictures because my vehicle gets 15mpg !!


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

46.8 mpg as of yesterday. 2014 BMW 328D straight RWD diesel. 15 gallon tank so I can usually squeeze at least 675 miles per fill up. The downside is maintenance. The diesel BMW is very common in Europe. In the United States they are rare animals. The cost of repair on the Emmision/Urea system is crazy unless covered under extended warranty. Amazing car though.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You should check to see if a jb4 tuner is available for your x5... I had one in my 535xi... massive increase in HP... vehicle would literally pin you to the seat... &#128077;


I couldn't find a jb4 tuner that would work with my model but I did find an AFE scorcher that says it adds 40 horsepower by modifying the turbo response times seriously considering getting one it's all plug and play....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Rocking a 2013 BMW X5


...now ruined with an embarrassing license plate. Just saying. Hum.

2016 Acura RDX Black 25-31mpg.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ...now ruined with an embarrassing license plate. Just saying. Hum.
> 
> 2016 Acura RDX Black 25-31mpg.


Wow the hate is seriously flowing this morning... Get grumpy in your old age huh?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Get grumpy in your old age huh?


...I'd rather be grumpy in old age, then the senility you got going on in YOUR old age. I have some Uber decals for you, want them? You put them all over to 'compliment' your license plate that will win 'most embarrassing license plate ever' award. The most embarrassing president ever will hand it out.  Will be a proud proud moment. <gag>

My two cents. &#127864;&#127864;&#127864;&#127864;


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

How about 216MPG is that good?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

20 mpg Ford Explorer


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My cay says 21 City and 27 Hwy on the sticker. In the little over 2 years I have owned it I have been averaging 31 MPG. I guess I drive like an old lady. I am easy on the gas and easy on the brakes. know good driving habits can save me big in fuel. My worst between fill-ups was 23.4 MPG and that was all highway driving at 79 MPH. My best between fill ups was 35.7 MPG and that was a pretty consistent 45 MPH day on cruse control with very few stops and no traffic.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

40mpg, reasonably spacious interior hybrid luxury sedan (Lincoln MKZ), black on black.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ve been averaging about 43 mpg over the last four years in my 2015 Prius. I live at the top of a steep hill so I drive up and down several times a day. I average 48-50 mpg on occasional long trips.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> That ethanol alcohol attracts WATER to your gas & gas tank.
> It Ruins Lawnmowers & outboard motors.
> Bad for older cars.
> Tax Payers subsidise it for corn farmers to grow .
> ...


E85 is fantastic. Usually around 105 octane so turn up the boost cause we be spitting some flames tonight for sure.
I get around 26 combined when not running corn. Could care less what mpg I get when its in the tank cause its strictly to take people to Gapplebees


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Averaging 55+ MPG in my 2013 Prius. 
I've had some driving shifts of up to 65 MPG.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Uberguyken said:


> I couldn't find a jb4 tuner that would work with my model but I did find an AFE scorcher that says it adds 40 horsepower by modifying the turbo response times seriously considering getting one it's all plug and play....


Check out Cobb tuning or VF Engineering


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

My 2012 toyota yaris has 350000 miles still run like new and gets 38 mpg


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Just like the title says. What kind of mileage are you all getting?


Nissan Versa...I drive fairly normal, 70-75mph on freeway, but that's cruise control which puts it at 2000rpm.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> Nissan Versa...I drive fairly normal, 70-75mph on freeway, but that's cruise control which puts it at 2000rpm.


You totally missed the point


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

losiglow said:


> Just like the title says. What kind of mileage are you all getting?


18.5 mpg
Good Guess.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> 18.5 mpg
> Good Guess.
> View attachment 479105


Thats good..i got a Tahoe that only get 15 mpg


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> 18.5 mpg
> Good Guess.
> View attachment 479105


AND 60,000 MILES PER TRANSMISSION . ..


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Wow. There's a lot more vehicle "diversity" than I thought. In my market it seems 90% of the drivers have a small or midsize sedan. Hyundai elantras, sonata, Nissan Sentra, Honda Accord, Toyota Camry, etc, etc. There are plenty of CRVs, Nissan rogue's, RAV4s and what not.

I seen a few vehicles that I would never drive rideshare with such as Mercedes E-Class, Audi A6 s, and even a Maserati. But those have always been up in Park City where there's more demand for lux vehicles.



K-pax said:


> 40mpg, reasonably spacious interior hybrid luxury sedan (Lincoln MKZ), black on black.


I test drove the MKZ. I was between that and the Lexus ES300h. My Acura TL had 280K on it and was ready to be put out to pasture. Plus, while it was comfortable and fun to drive, I was tired of getting 24 MPG on premium.

I liked the MKZ but decided on the Lexus. It was more expensive but prices have come down with a virus and even more so with hybrids since gas is cheap and nobody seems to be buying them right now. I broke my own rules and picked up a 2017 lease return with 30k miles on it for 27k. But dang, no regrets. It's comfy as heck and I can do Lyft lux, Uber comfort and Premier, which I'm surprised to find out has way more demand than I thought it would. The best of all, it gets 40-42 on mid-grade vs 24 on premium. Between that and the additional revenue from the premium rides, it's paying its own payments in gas savings and then some. I'm setting aside all of my Lyft fares to pay down the loan. I'm hoping to have it paid off in the next 12 months.

Now we'll just see how long the battery lasts......


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

losiglow said:


> Just like the title says. What kind of mileage are you all getting?


Everyone is different and every number can come up. This is the stupidest thing I ever heard. I swear people just need attention


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Everyone is different and every number can come up. This is the stupidest thing I ever heard. I swear people just need attention


LOL! Pretty sure you just described yourself. &#129300; :whistling: :roflmao: &#129318;‍♂


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

losiglow said:


> Wow. There's a lot more vehicle "diversity" than I thought. In my market it seems 90% of the drivers have a small or midsize sedan. Hyundai elantras, sonata, Nissan Sentra, Honda Accord, Toyota Camry, etc, etc. There are plenty of CRVs, Nissan rogue's, RAV4s and what not.
> 
> I seen a few vehicles that I would never drive rideshare with such as Mercedes E-Class, Audi A6 s, and even a Maserati. But those have always been up in Park City where there's more demand for lux vehicles.
> 
> ...


Lexus' are good too. Toyota is known for making cars that last forever.

Not sure what premium is. Is that like select? They are nixing select at the end of July sadly. Mine could do all the way up to UberBlack but I've been told the paperwork burden is too much money compared to demand (I do LuxBlack).


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> Nope the difference is I actually enjoy driving my car all day...
> 
> Enjoy your hooptie. As for money pit if you have mechanic skills which I do, and know what regular maintenance is. My car will be on the road long past the day your hooptie finds its way to the local pull a part...
> 
> ...


What did you do to get the Franklin portraits?

My VW Jetta Wagon IV is rated at 31/24, but I never got to see the 31 at sea level (got 37 on US 50 in the Colorado mountains though), maybe getting up to 29.5 doing 72 on the interstate. Now with its 167K mileage, I think I get about 27/21 (although maybe the spark plug I recently replaced will fix that?), and yes, I am a "jack-rabbit" accelerator. But since my ride is all depreciated out, my only cost is in repairs (which there always seem to be every 5K miles or so), and so the low gas mileage is more than made up from the "don't have to buy a new car" savings. I just hope she lasts until I can a driverless car. :coolio:

In case anyone is wondering, it's a 2003, and thus it was too old for me to use when I had considered being an ant.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

2007 Nissan Versa 244875 miles 30 mpg city 32 Hwy get compliments all the time nice clean car









Was a Nissan Master tech in my day, do all my own maintenance repairs


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

losiglow said:


> Just like the title says. What kind of mileage are you all getting?


29-36. Nissan Rogue.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

~22-23 but that's for an XL qualified vehicle - and I ONLY accept XL rides.

Well, when I was driving, right now, I'm enjoying getting $1049/wk to put ZERO miles on my car!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

My Uber vehicle would get about 27-30 MPG, my non-Ubers get about 15-17 MPG. Both non-Ubers are V8s, The Uber is a 4-banger. Interestingly enough, the Uber has more tech baked in than the other two.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

UpNorth said:


> 2007 Nissan Versa 244875 miles 30 mpg city 32 Hwy get compliments all the time nice clean car
> View attachment 479370
> 
> 
> Was a Nissan Master tech in my day, do all my own maintenance repairs


I have a 2011 Nissan Versa can't ever seem to get better than 28 mpg over all. My average after 185,546 miles is 27.3 mph sad I get better mpg in a mid size SUV. Always thought it was an issue dealer never found any thing to indicate bad fuel economy


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> View attachment 478466
> 
> 
> 2000 Honda Insight. The car rewards economic driving style greatly.


How is a 2000 year vehicle approved for uber, to transport people? I could see DD , food delivery

You may indeed keep it well maintained but the suspension has to be short, ball joints, rockers etc..



FLKeys said:


> I have a 2011 Nissan Versa can't ever seem to get better than 28 mpg overall. My average after 185,546 miles is 27.3 mph sad I get better mpg in a mid size SUV. Always thought it was an issue dealer never found anything to indicate bad fuel economy


FL ...Look for a used Lincoln MKZ 38mpg Winter 44mpg spring / fall and 40mpg in Summer and your driving with some class









I love it..

You are in Florida ...here is a little older one ..a 2012 with 85K on it (remember is it Hybrid so the engine really on has probably 55k-60k on it..rest is electric)
 $7,500 cargurus.com


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> I have a 2011 Nissan Versa can't ever seem to get better than 28 mpg over all. My average after 185,546 miles is 27.3 mph sad I get better mpg in a mid size SUV. Always thought it was an issue dealer never found any thing to indicate bad fuel economy


And for such a small car Nissan should be ashamed of only 28 mpg... Hell a civic gets close to 40....


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Gas Milage hasn't changed... But good lord I drove alot today....338 miles later...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> Gas Milage hasn't changed... But good lord I drove alot today....338 miles later...
> 
> View attachment 480184


Now the real question is, what was your $/mi?


----------



## Padre Orso (Jul 8, 2020)

2017 Subaru Forester

I do a little better than 24 mpg, I can get up to 27 if I go full Granny. Doing so actually makes for a more enjoyable ride for the PAX.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

losiglow said:


> Just like the title says. What kind of mileage are you all getting?


It's so precious that you care, and that dozens are line up to report their situation.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

I'm down to 17ish mpg since putting a turbo programmer on my ride... Yeah geez thanx for the suggestion @SinTaxERROR &#129322;&#129322;&#129322;

All jokes aside this thing drives like a beast now.... Enjoy driving even more than ever now.... MPG is just the cost of admission....lol


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> I'm down to 17ish mpg since putting a turbo programmer on my ride... Yeah geez thanx for the suggestion @SinTaxERROR &#129322;&#129322;&#129322;
> 
> All jokes aside this thing drives like a beast now.... Enjoy driving even more than ever now.... MPG is just the cost of admission....lol
> 
> View attachment 485718


You do realize that the engine will have much lower lifespan by running this thing.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

jeanocelot said:


> You do realize that the engine will have much lower lifespan by running this thing.


Irrelevant.... Car won't last another 1.5 years of rideshare at the rate I'm going... I've had it 4 months and put 22k on it already.... I'm at least going to enjoy it during that time...


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> I'm down to 17ish mpg since putting a turbo programmer on my ride... Yeah geez thanx for the suggestion @SinTaxERROR &#129322;&#129322;&#129322;
> 
> All jokes aside this thing drives like a beast now.... Enjoy driving even more than ever now.... MPG is just the cost of admission....lol
> 
> View attachment 485718


That's cause you can't keep your foot out of it... :roflmao:



jeanocelot said:


> You do realize that the engine will have much lower lifespan by running this thing.


That is not true. I ran my JB4 without issue in my 535xi for 2 years until I traded car in.

If @Uberguyken blows his car up, at least he does not know where I live... &#128514;



Uberguyken said:


> Irrelevant.... Car won't last another 1.5 years of rideshare at the rate I'm going... I've had it 4 months and put 22k on it already.... I'm at least going to enjoy it during that time...


&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> That's cause you can't keep your foot out of it... :roflmao:
> 
> That is not true. I ran my JB4 without issue in my 535xi for 2 years until I traded car in.
> 
> ...


Cute... And you're right I can't keep my foot out of it... I've started turning it off when doing rideshare just to track the difference.... And with it off it's like driving a sloth...compared to a jaguar...lol You were right it's a badass add-on...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> Irrelevant.... Car won't last another 1.5 years of rideshare at the rate I'm going... I've had it 4 months and put 22k on it already.... I'm at least going to enjoy it during that time...


I feel the same way. People always tell me, you know you're going to lower your gas mileage even more right? why are you doing that when you drive for Uber? BECAUSE... if I'm going to be in my vehicle for 12 hours a day 7 days a week, I'm going to freaking enjoy being in it God dammit! That's why. Plus it makes my heart Happy &#129335;&#128517;


----------

